

[Podcast] Canonical's Mark Shuttleworth discusses the future of unbuntu - adambenayoun
http://www.binpress.com/blog/2014/08/26/binpress-podcast-episode-8-mark-shuttleworth-canonical/

======
XiZhao
Really interesting to see the whole journey from pre-ubuntu and garage days to
now.

